# School me.



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am wanting a new trail-camera (game camera) or two or three to setup in some of my prime hunting areas to see what is there. I don't wanna just use them for hunting, I also want to use them to "see what was there" when I am camping - meaning - I want to be able to mount them to my camper or a nearby tree so that I can review what happened the night before while I was sleeping.

There are lots of choices out there - too many in fact.

I have narrowed it down via eBay to cameras that have greater than 5 megapixel resolution and with video capabilities, but, even then, there are lots of choices ... :gaah:


----------

